# Facebook reverse phone number look up



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Have a phone number but no info about whose it is?

Enter it into an idevice's contact list and you may save a lot of money on a PI.

Facebooks new integration with Apples iPhone and iPad makes it possible to simply enter a number in your contacts and if the owner of the number has it in his/her info on Facebook and has not specifically set it to private Facebook will fill the contact with details about who belongs to the number

Have Just A Phone Number? iOS 6 Facebook Integration Can Fill In The Blanks [Corrected] | TechCrunch


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

iPhone just started that? Hmmm... been able to do that with my androids for as long as I can remember.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> iPhone just started that? Hmmm... been able to do that with my androids for as long as I can remember.


I love my Samsung Android phone!


----------

